

Any HNers in Los Angeles interested in a meetup? - andrewvc
http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-news

======
andrewvc
There's already been interest expressed by about 5 other HNers, if you'd like
to meet some of your fellow LA dwelling HN readers, join the discussion with
the group!

------
ptio
just joined!

~~~
andrewvc
Cool, welcome!

